# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Pse stinger extreme

## superdiver

Thoughts? Anyone use one? Looking into doing some.archery and these seem like a reasonable one for the money.
Cheers

----------


## Preacher

Are you totally new to Archery?  If so the are similar options that allow for draw length and poundage adjustment by the user with just a set of Allen/torx keys.  

I've not played with the bow you mentioned but I rate my PSE DNA, and it's the pre "smooth pull cam" model.   However there's not much adjustment without a bowpress which can be a bitch.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

I think it is very adjustable...  It has a 'grow with you' setting and a 'performance' setting. Not sure how they work,  but I haven't handled a PSE that I didn't really like.

----------


## superdiver

> Are you totally new to Archery?  If so the are similar options that allow for draw length and poundage adjustment by the user with just a set of Allen/torx keys.  
> 
> I've not played with the bow you mentioned but I rate my PSE DNA, and it's the pre "smooth pull cam" model.   However there's not much adjustment without a bowpress which can be a bitch.


Yep totally new. Picking up a bear cruza g2 on the weekend  and that seems to be alot more adjustable and a good option it seems.

----------


## Kiwininja

> Yep totally new. Picking up a bear cruza g2 on the weekend  and that seems to be alot more adjustable and a good option it seems.


Hows the G2 going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## superdiver

> How’s the G2 going 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really good mate. Lovely bow, quite compact and nice to hunt with

----------

